# Nancy ( Cinderhella ) Pelosi displays her filthy wares as " House Managers "....Good Grief..!



## nononono (Jan 15, 2020)

*There ya go.....

Cinderhella and her Hand Picked " 7 Dorks ".......

Nothing like sending out seven Idiots unarmed and walking backwards onto
the Battlefield as she likes to term it....

This is beyond a joke for any semiconscious human who's been following
this charade ........





*


----------

